# Newbies RVers!!!



## PatAbago (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello Folks!
We are about to buy our first RV and have several questions:
1- What is the ideal length to navigate across the US without problems (including national parks)?
2- Diesel or GAS and why?
3- Are slideouts to be avoided or no known problems?
4- Ford or Mercedes?
5- For the same price, brand new Thor Axis 24.1 2018, or used Forrest SunSeeker 2800 GTS 2018 (2800 Miles) and why?
Thanks a lot for your help and hope to see you soon on he road!!


----------



## dwkerch (Feb 18, 2020)

1) Ideal length is what works for you. We have had a 38' DP and now have a 40 footer.Both worked well for us and we had plenty of room in the 38, just found the 40 when we decided to upgrade.
2) I prefer diesel, but we live at 7,200' elevation and travel in the mountains a lot. Our 38 footer had a 5.9 Cummins ISB 275 and always got us where we were going but sometimes it struggled in the mountains. If you live at lower elevations and don't travel a lot in mountains gas works fine, and gas RVs are cheaper to buy and have a lot fewer systems to maintain. Gas will get you there, albeit slower with a lot of climbing. With the price of diesel now higher than gas the economy of operating a diesel no longer exists.
3) Slide-outs add a tremendous amount of space to any RV. Today's 34 - 36 footers with two, three, or even four slide-outs are as roomy as yesterdays' 40 footers with none. Slide-outs can have problems, but then any other system can too. RVs can be maintenance intensive; gas or diesel, and with or without slide-outs.
4) Ford or Mercedes? Ford will be gas and Mercedes will cost a chunk!
5) Whatever suits your fancy and meets your needs will work for you.


----------

